# Guildford meet (Thurs Aug 19th)



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Not done it for a while - anyone up for it - usual place 

Edited to include the date in the title.


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

When?

Down here quite a lot at my Outlaw's.

Andrew


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

I am up for this, tried arranging one to be held in Epsom, but have had very little responce from fellow TT owners.
It is about time we had another get together as its been 6 months since the last Guildford meet.


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I would be up for it depending on dates !


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

you can add the gruesome twosome to the list


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

If it's during the week. And not at the beginning of september


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

- how about Thursday - Aug 19th ??

James


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Subject to us not being called away for work stuff... put us down


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

19th Fine by me


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

nutts said:


> Subject to us not being called away for work stuff... put us down


Sounds like you are due a visit to the vets :lol:


----------



## JayGemson (Jun 8, 2004)

Put me down for a provisonal yes, but what's the "usual place"


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Manor Inn,

Guildford Road, Godalming, Surrey GU7 3BX

rgds

James.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

Count me in, what time?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

7:30 onwards


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

19th's good for me.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Will try to make this one too.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Sounds good, what usually happens??


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

stgeorgex997 said:


> Sounds good, what usually happens??


We cruise around a bit, do some donuts and pull loose women.

Actually we tend to sit around, have a few drinks, and talk about damian's shed.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

- i'll be bringing the shed this time ...


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

count me in. as long as the other half lets me, and before you say it, yes she does have a huge thumb!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I might be up for this - train is probably easier than going by car, but is that defeating the point a bit? :?


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Likewise - should be up for this.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

TTej said:


> count me in. as long as the other half lets me, and before you say it, yes she does have a huge thumb!


Don't worry Tej, I can look after the young girl for you :wink:


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

lol :roll:

See you there!

Louise


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

raven said:


> I might be up for this - train is probably easier than going by car, but is that defeating the point a bit? :?


I can always give you a lift back if you want.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

phil said:


> raven said:
> 
> 
> > I might be up for this - train is probably easier than going by car, but is that defeating the point a bit? :?
> ...


Nice one Phil, cheers. Does that mean you're not on the booze? How you getting there then?


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

19th is good for me


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

raven said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > raven said:
> ...


None of us will be. The place is a bit out of the way, and we all drive usually. I'll be going there on my way home from work. It's kind of on the way anyway


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

kam said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> > count me in. as long as the other half lets me, and before you say it, yes she does have a huge thumb!
> ...


I trust you as far as i can throw you :wink:


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

TTej said:


> kam said:
> 
> 
> > TTej said:
> ...


You know you can trust me, go on give her to me [smiley=wings.gif]


----------



## wesTT29 (May 22, 2004)

wesTT29 said:


> When?
> 
> Down here quite a lot at my Outlaw's.
> 
> Andrew


We will be here into next week but Thursday is probably going to be pushing it.

Still, I'd be interested in it next time or the No Rice. I can work from Woking so give me some warning and I will try to get along.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Looks like some of the SolenTTeers will be there


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

im definatly there!


----------



## RMTT (Jul 10, 2004)

Given this is about half a mile from where I live, it would be rude for me not to try and be there. First time for me at one of these local do's. Any tech heads going that could show me around a DV relocation?


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

RMTT said:


> Given this is about half a mile from where I live, it would be rude for me not to try and be there. First time for me at one of these local do's. Any tech heads going that could show me around a DV relocation?


I can show you my relocation & give any advise you may need as to the fitting of


----------



## RMTT (Jul 10, 2004)

Many thanks.


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

put my name of the list of guests!

Ttej, don't worry you can trust Kam, he will probably take your bird to the local beauty shop for some facials!!

You can call Kam the girlie-guru!!


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Would love to have come along to my first meet (does Brooklands count - brilliant day) as I'm not that far away but my TT's going in to have the badly scratched (and dented) sill repaired on the 19th and it's going to be in overnight. Perhaps next time.


----------



## mayuramin (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi All,

Im new to the forum and would love to come to the meet on Thurday (if you'll have me)


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

imster said:


> put my name of the list of guests!
> 
> Ttej, don't worry you can trust Kam, he will probably take your bird to the local beauty shop for some facials!!
> 
> You can call Kam the girlie-guru!!


Welcome mayuramin, will be good to meet you :wink:

Dont' worry boys', I will be good to them both!


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

imster said:


> put my name of the list of guests!
> 
> Ttej, don't worry you can trust Kam, he will probably take your bird to the local beauty shop for some facials!!
> 
> You can call Kam the girlie-guru!!


so you heard about his beauty sessions, what a BIG girl. Dont worry after i told my girl he goes there she just couldn't stop laughing. She prefers 'real men' her words not mine :wink:

dont worry kam i still love ya :lol:

look here is a pic of kam as he left the beauty salon.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

TTej said:


> imster said:
> 
> 
> > put my name of the list of guests!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Good one!, fell off my seat  , get you back


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

LMAO!!!! :lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

In case you dont recognise me ..........










PS and Jog(Mark/Hutch) said we were going for a quiet cruise... boy am I scared....... 

See ya all there :wink:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

TTotal said:


> PS and Jog(Mark/Hutch) said we were going for a quiet cruise... boy am I scared.......


Not again!, im tired of driving down those alley ways smashing into perfectly placed cardboard boxes,..... car was a mess last time! :lol:


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

See you all tomorrow then


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Looks like I may not be able to make this now 

I will try but I am working in Elstree till 6-00PM.

Have fun!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cant make it now guys, sorry.


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Well I will be there, leaving from Eltham at 5.30 so if anyone from SE London want to tag along then just post a reply.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Will be late


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I'll be there. Not got the TT in today though, cos it was raining this morning, and I only use it when it's sunny. Sad eh?


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Are JRV an me meeting anyone at Rownhams now????


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jog said:


> Are JRV an me meeting anyone at Rownhams now????


See you at Alton.... 8)


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

mighTy Tee said:


> jog said:
> 
> 
> > Are JRV an me meeting anyone at Rownhams now????
> ...


No probs Richard

See you at approx 7.15 ish.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Sorry guys, I am hiding from JampoTT


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Sorry guys, I am hiding from JampoTT


Dont worry, you have Starsky and Hutch on you side


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

My heroes...


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I could do rownhams but I'd be doubling back on myself a bit :? Alton probably makes more sense. Or somewhere around winchsester.
Hope I can keep up with you lot in my ibiza. Should have brought the TT. It's suny now.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

phil said:


> I could do rownhams but I'd be doubling back on myself a bit :? Alton probably makes more sense. Or somewhere around winchsester.
> Hope I can keep up with you lot in my ibiza. Should have brought the TT. It's suny now.


serves you right! lol, see ya later


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Sorry guys, I am hiding from JampoTT










LOL


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Oh no mate more like.........................


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

and thats not a Cock


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

phil said:


> I could do rownhams but I'd be doubling back on myself a bit :? Alton probably makes more sense. Or somewhere around winchsester.
> Hope I can keep up with you lot in my ibiza. Should have brought the TT. It's suny now.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

so what are you saying??


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

TTotal said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > I could do rownhams but I'd be doubling back on myself a bit :? Alton probably makes more sense. Or somewhere around winchsester.
> > Hope I can keep up with you lot in my ibiza. Should have brought the TT. It's suny now.


Don't get it


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

phil said:


> Don't get it


Neither do I


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

I worry about you sometimes, jon. 
So how come you're spending so much time looking for daft pictures on the web seeing as you're so busy and can't come?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

TTotal said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get it
> ...


come on you know. Everything tastes like chicken to everyone apart from chicken who seem to be able to tell which of their friends this is.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

TTotal mate is this really a picture of you getting out of this site????


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

phil said:


> I worry about you sometimes, jon.
> So how come you're spending so much time looking for daft pictures on the web seeing as you're so busy and can't come?


Can search for a pic in a couple of seconds, even whilst selling an advert , but tonight I have to pack up all the stuff ready for the boat show, and also raid Tesco's for crisps nuts booze etc for my bar on the stand.

Jeez... why am I wasting time justifying what I do, to you ??? :evil:

:wink:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

TTotal said:


> Jeez... why am I wasting time justifying what I do, to you ??? :evil:
> 
> :wink:


Do i have to remind you?? your a.......









:roll: :roll: God even i think this is getting silly now


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I'm not coming any more because I was planning on driving but now I've drunk too much at lunchtime.

Phil - cheers again for the offer of a lift home. How about a Putney meet sometime? :roll:


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

raven said:


> I'm not coming any more because I was planning on driving but now I've drunk too much at lunchtime.
> 
> Phil - cheers again for the offer of a lift home. How about a Putney meet sometime? :roll:


Fair enough. If you change your mind let me know here. I'll be hanging around for a while.

Jon, I don't know why you're justifying yourself either. The question was rhetorical. Or maybe you're trying to justify it to yourself....


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Great meeting all of you last night, had a great time and even more fun on the drive back. Nice one Vic, Imster and Kam :wink: couple of close calls


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TTej said:


> Great meeting all of you last night, had a great time and even more fun on the drive back. Nice one Vic, Imster and Kam :wink: couple of close calls


So you had fun on the way hoem then! Bet your wife didn't tell you off for being too agressive when overtaking...... :wink: I love the A32.

Great meeting you all and thanks guys for the rings, gonna have to get the bright green caliper paint now


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Yes they were out in force last night [smiley=policeman.gif] but good meet.

Shame our host could not make it, [smiley=cheers.gif] on him next time.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

- sorry - late turned into finishing at 10pm :?


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Well, next time I moan about having to wash the car for half an hour, I'll remember the time some of you guys spent painting the insides of your lights, calipers etc.  
Still not convinced that the chip was any faster than standard, but maybe that's cos it was dark and kam was being cautious on unknown roads. :? 
Think I might be getting the trial this weekend.

Didn't like the short shifter. Seemed to enhance the crappiness of audi's gearbox. Did like your wheels though. Very nice. 
And I was well impressed by TTej's lights. I'd like to see what the raven paint looks like in daylight. And the smoked corners.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

...


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

S*te totally missed this - only just saw the post today.

 

Note to self: Must check the events section sooner...

Sorry James - when's the tour on by the way :wink:

Damian


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

snaxo said:


> S*te totally missed this - only just saw the post today.


Yeah, me too - and I only live 3 miles down the road! 

Simon.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> > And I admire your boldness with regards to the insurance issue kam
> 
> 
> ?


Yes I know!, no need for that. We are all grown up's and know what it is all about.

Not the place to air your off line issues!

Cheers Coupe-sport :wink:


----------



## jrv (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Nice seeing you all there, Gina was sorry she couldn't stick around or say goodbye but she had to go and lie down due to a really bad migrane!

Really liked your 'tint's' Kam and thanks for the Audi rings, Great job on the calipers Tej, still haven't got the bottle to do mine yet :roll:

Richard, glad to see you could keep up a bit more on the way home mate :wink:

Look forward to seeing you all soon.

Regards

Shaun and Gina
JRV.
Southampton.


----------



## kam (Sep 25, 2003)

jrv said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Nice seeing you all there, Gina was sorry she couldn't stick around or say goodbye but she had to go and lie down due to a really bad migrane!
> 
> ...


No problem, look forward to seeing your nice painted calipers on the next meet, you better get busy! :wink:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Thanks for all the comments on the lights and calipers 8) Hope to see you guys at the 'No Rice' meet. And note to self. Must go look at others cars in the day light, not a 10pm! lol

And for you guys who missed 'Our' friendly VW Phateon driver reversing into my car  the mark he made polished out and tracking is ok. Thank God!


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

TTej said:


> And for you guys who missed 'Our' friendly VW Phateon driver reversing into my car  the mark he made polished out and tracking is ok. Thank God!


Eek. That's not good.

After not being convinced by the APR chip in kam's car I went and got the trial put on on saturday. Ruben's a nice bloke. Seems to know his stuff, and has a rather nice mkIV golf. 
Anyway, after driving for, oh, 5-10 minutes I came to the conclusion that kam drives like a girl :wink:  .
Seriously though, there's no difference from standard up to about 3500 rpm, then a lot up to about 5000. It tails off a lot more than it seems to normally though, so not much reason for going for the rev limiter. But you were changing up too quickly kam. 
So yeah, I'll be booking it in.


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Hi,
Sorry a bit late in posting.
A great evening.
Looking forward to the No Rice event on Wed 8th.
Thanks for the caliper stickers Kam - very nice, (nice tints by the way).
Cheers
Jog


----------

